# "Real Pictures" vs. Online Photography



## fureverywhere (Oct 12, 2015)

I just had a pleasant time doing something I have always found enjoyable, sorting photos. I've learned how to work the pharmacy machines. I have to admit this instant development is so much easier than back in the day. Now you can pick  the pics you like in the camera and then pick the best ones to print. I still have my little 110 Kodak somewhere. Remember when you dropped off the film roll and waited a week or more? Then you got the whole roll, even if it was an overexposed blur. You just hoped for the best. But now you get exactly the shots you want.  

The difference is I know many people just keep their photos in their electronic device and/or computers. I prefer to have pictures to put in real live photo albums. It's like print books, yes you can go electronic but I like paper. How about you?


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 12, 2015)

Well it is funny you should say that Forever.
Only today I have started going through some of my regular album and loose pictures of holidays etc. and taking a picture of them using my brand new LG G3 smartphone camera with 13 megapixels. This is because although I will keep all of  my albums, I want to digitise all of the pictures I really love. This little lot is going to take quite a while, but it is lovely to just look back more easily at pictures taken in the past on any computer or laptop or tablet etc. and even use Wi Fi to stream them to my 65 inch 4K telly.
Just like the one below of my Wife and I in Benidorm a few years ago.

I am not meaning to boast you understand. 
I am just explaining what I am doing, and with what!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2015)

Fur-EW, I only use digital cameras, but, I  do still enjoy looking through my old albums and I keep a sort of collage of older pictures featuring family  and friendson my walls. Jus a few of those pics are from this decade mostly.


BoozC, nice looking couple. That's a mighty  generous helping of juice, I'm seeing where the Nick comes from.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 12, 2015)

That is a beautiful picture, thank you for sharing! Something I would like to do is take pictures of the oldest pictures. My Mom as a teen. Hubby's grandparents wedding pics from back in the old country. The old prints tend to fade. The one of my Mom isn't in direct sunlight but even reflection can mess them up. A digital backup is probably a good idea.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> That is a beautiful picture, thank you for sharing! Something I would like to do is take pictures of the oldest pictures. My Mom as a teen. Hubby's grandparents wedding pics from back in the old country. The old prints tend to fade. The one of my Mom isn't in direct sunlight but even reflection can mess them up. A digital backup is probably a good idea.



I do both! I've got pics in scrapbooks and photoalbums, and stored on discs.

My MIL got this pic of us:



Oooops. Gotta click on it to see it. Nope, it's okay. It was taken last February but stored in the Labor Day file. Never mind LOL!!


----------



## Linda (Oct 12, 2015)

I love it that so many are posting photos of themselves and their loved ones.   It's great to see who we are talking to.  But Boozercruiser, what in the heck are you drinking out of?    It looks like pitcher size! 

I prefer traditional photos but due to the cost of paper and ink I can't print out 40 million photos a year, plus it would overwhelm me.  I have about 7 photo albums and 7 or 8 shoe box size of photos in my closet from the past.  The last 15 years I store everything on an external hard drive and or flash drives.  I print out photos to put around the house but that's about it.


----------



## chic (Oct 13, 2015)

I love old photographs. I have both of my grandmothers when they were teenagers. How great is that. Sadly I only have one box of photos left from my early life. But the reminiscing is such fun.  Now I use digital always and get prints and disc at the drugstore. I think it's nice that we can "see" each other in a way. Makes conversation here more personal somehow.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 13, 2015)

I store all my pictures on USB Flashdrives..My wife enjoys scrapbooking of the Grandkids and We take the flashdrives to wally world and have the ones she wants printed..


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 13, 2015)

Linda said:


> I love it that so many are posting photos of themselves and their loved ones.   It's great to see who we are talking to.  But Boozercruiser, what in the heck are you drinking out of?    It looks like pitcher size!
> 
> I prefer traditional photos but due to the cost of paper and ink I can't print out 40 million photos a year, plus it would overwhelm me.  I have about 7 photo albums and 7 or 8 shoe box size of photos in my closet from the past.  The last 15 years I store everything on an external hard drive and or flash drives.  I print out photos to put around the house but that's about it.




Good morning Linda and folks, and thank you for your kind remarks there.
That Beer Glass I am drinking from is 1 Litre, which are quite common in Spain and abroad. The next glass down is a half Litre, but that isn't enough Beer for me!layful:
Gosh! it isn't even a pint!
Yikes!

That photo of me and my Wife was digitised and simply taken by hovering my smartphone camera over the picture while using LED lights (any lights will do, or even daylight is fine) on the kitchen worktop.
Only now I have a thousand or two more to digitise!!!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 13, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> That is a beautiful picture, thank you for sharing! Something I would like to do is take pictures of the oldest pictures. My Mom as a teen. Hubby's grandparents wedding pics from back in the old country. The old prints tend to fade. The one of my Mom isn't in direct sunlight but even reflection can mess them up. *A digital backup is probably a good idea.*



*Yes, so what are you waiting for then F?!*


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 13, 2015)

We are only one generation away from oblivion as one of my aunts once told me when she handed me a box of photos of people that I had no knowledge of including those brownish photos of relatives standing next to those old cars with spoked wheels.  Photos were not as common back then and today they are overwhelming.  I think that women are more in to it than men as tenders of family matters...


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 13, 2015)

Pookie said:


> I do both! I've got pics in scrapbooks and photoalbums, and stored on discs.
> 
> My MIL got this pic of us:
> 
> ...



Aaahhhh Bless.
Nice one.
All lubbly and cuddly like!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 13, 2015)

Pookie said:


> I do both! I've got pics in scrapbooks and photoalbums, and stored on discs.
> 
> My MIL got this pic of us:
> 
> ...




What a great photo, such a cute couple with really warm smiles.


----------



## oldman (Oct 13, 2015)

I enjoy digital pictures that are tagged for easy recalling when I want to show someone a particular picture. I have well over 22,000 pictures of cars, people, events, etc. I have taken some really beautiful pictures from when I flew for United and while I was in the cockpit flying over mountains and along shorelines. I keep all of my pictures exclusively on a 1TB external drive. I also have scanned and digitized thousands of old B/W photos from the old box cameras from back in the day. Like so many other people, I took up photography as a hobby (or side interest) at one time and spent mega bucks on all of the technology that would become available. Today, I only take pictures of what I want to look at again and again.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 13, 2015)

oldman said:


> I enjoy digital pictures that are tagged for easy recalling when I want to show someone a particular picture. I have well over 22,000 pictures of cars, people, events, etc. I have taken some really beautiful pictures from when I flew for United and while I was in the cockpit flying over mountains and along shorelines. I keep all of my pictures exclusively on a 1TB external drive. I also have scanned and digitized thousands of old B/W photos from the old box cameras from back in the day. Like so many other people, I took up photography as a hobby (or side interest) at one time and spent mega bucks on all of the technology that would become available. Today, I only take pictures of what I want to look at again and again.



Nice one
So come on OldMan.
How about posting some?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 13, 2015)

I've got boxes of old photos from childhood and from adulthood until 2000.  After that all are digital.  I've scanned a few old photos.  And I enlarge and get printed some of my favourite digital ones that I want to frame.  I have more than 10,000 photos in my online Flickr album and those are after dumping the ones that weren't good enough.  

Since we are sharing photos:  These are 2009 in Uganda - I was just a girl of 57.  



View attachment 22725


----------



## Pookie (Oct 13, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Well it is funny you should say that Forever.
> Only today I have started going through some of my regular album and loose pictures of holidays etc. and taking a picture of them using my brand new LG G3 smartphone camera with 13 megapixels. This is because although I will keep all of  my albums, I want to digitise all of the pictures I really love. This little lot is going to take quite a while, but it is lovely to just look back more easily at pictures taken in the past on any computer or laptop or tablet etc. and even use Wi Fi to stream them to my 65 inch 4K telly.
> Just like the one below of my Wife and I in Benidorm a few years ago.
> 
> ...



Now I know I'm getting old. I took one look at Boozercruiser's upright trough there and had to go pee.

Love that pic! You two look so nice and happy it makes me want to join you at the table!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've got boxes of old photos from childhood and from adulthood until 2000.  After that all are digital.  I've scanned a few old photos.  And I enlarge and get printed some of my favourite digital ones that I want to frame.  I have more than 10,000 photos in my online Flickr album and those are after dumping the ones that weren't good enough.
> 
> Since we are sharing photos:  These are 2009 in Uganda - I was just a girl of 57.
> View attachment 22728
> ...



57, my tail. You look 37.

Imposter! She ain't no senior!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh Pookie I love that picture! Let me see if I can find a picture of me that I can stand...not an ego issue it's just that as a natural redhead my skin comes out so ruddy...
[URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/a4698854-7ca8-4fc0-98bf-596c65671ddc.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/a4698854-7ca8-4fc0-98bf-596c65671ddc.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 13, 2015)

Pookie said:


> 57, my tail. You look 37.
> 
> Imposter! She ain't no senior!



Thanks!!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 13, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Oh Pookie I love that picture! Let me see if I can find a picture of me that I can stand...not an ego issue it's just that as a natural redhead my skin comes out so ruddy...
> [URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/a4698854-7ca8-4fc0-98bf-596c65671ddc.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/a4698854-7ca8-4fc0-98bf-596c65671ddc.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



Love the black and white pics!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 13, 2015)

Pookie said:


> 57, my tail. You look 37.
> 
> Imposter! She ain't no senior!



I agree!
Contact Sea Breeze now to tell her of this.
Spring Chickens are not allowed on this forum!

Mind you, Ameriscot does look very tasty, and I do love Chicken.

One question though.

Is she going Cheep?!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 13, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> I agree!
> Contact Sea Breeze now to tell her of this.
> Spring Chickens are not allowed on this forum!
> 
> ...




HAHA you two!  Just ask my hubby if I'm cheap/cheep!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 13, 2015)

Dang Ameriscot, what's your secret?layful:


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Dang Ameriscot, what's your secret?layful:


 That's what I was thinking.  Looking good Ameriscot!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 13, 2015)

Linda said:


> That's what I was thinking.  Looking good Ameriscot!



Remember the birthday fairy who visits us every year and makes us a year older?

She missed one right there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

LOL you guys. I was 57 in that pic. At 63 I've got a couple more wrinkles. And stopped colouring my hair.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 14, 2015)

A scanner is a must!! I scanned all paper photos and have added them to USB Flashdrives..I used to transfer them to CD's but nowadays people are getting away from CDs and desktop computers!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> A scanner is a must!! I scanned all paper photos and have added them to USB Flashdrives..I used to transfer them to CD's but nowadays people are getting away from CDs and desktop computers!!View attachment 22754



Last time we needed a new printer we got one that also scanned. I've scanned a few but need to do a lot more.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Last time we needed a new printer we got one that also scanned. I've scanned a few but need to do a lot more.



I reckon that taking photos with a digital camera to digitise old photos is better than using a scanner.
Perhaps you can prove me wrong by posting some here? 

This is a digitised photo of my Wife and I at Lake Garda in Italy a few years ago...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

A word of caution to all...   Did you know that if you post a picture here... someone with bad intentions can grab that pic and use it to search the internet for that same pic?    In other words... if you have the same pic on you FB account.. they can find you?   Just a word to the wise.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> A word of caution to all...   Did you know that if you post a picture here... someone with bad intentions can grab that pic and use it to search the internet for that same pic?    In other words... if you have the same pic on you FB account.. they can find you?   Just a word to the wise.



Hi QuickSilver, and thank you for your kind advice there.
I did know that, but I am not a member of FB now as I cancelled it.

Another tip is not to post your date of birth in Profile.
Anyone having that information, and your E. Mail address can cause you know end of trouble in the wrong hands.
I deleted that info here.

Best regards

Kenny


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi QuickSilver, and thank you for your kind advice there.
> I did know that, but I am not a member of FB now as I cancelled it.
> 
> Another tip is not to post your date of birth in Profile.
> ...



Yes, I knew that.  My FB is restricted although I know there are hackers.  I don't have my real year of birth on FB, I'm listed as 100.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes.. Mine is restricted also.. BUT if you look in the "what others can see"... you will see that some of your pics are available for anyone..  Look up on the right hand corner to view what others can see of your profile.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes.. Mine is restricted also.. BUT if you look in the "what others can see"... you will see that some of your pics are available for anyone..  Look up on the right hand corner to view what others can see of your profile.



Yes, I do that, and recheck sometimes in case FB has changed something.  My Flickr photos are all public, the difference is I don't use my real name.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> I reckon that taking photos with a digital camera to digitise old photos is better than using a scanner.
> Perhaps you can prove me wrong by posting some here?
> 
> This is a digitised photo of my Wife and I at Lake Garda in Italy a few years ago...



I took photos of documents, passports etc when I needed a print of them and didn't have a scanner, but haven't done that for photos I wanted to save. I'll try doing both and compare them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, I do that, and recheck sometimes in case FB has changed something.  My Flickr photos are all public, the difference is I don't use my real name.



How do people you want to find you ... find you?    and how do people you find and send friend requests to know who you are?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> How do people you want to find you ... find you?    and how do people you find and send friend requests to know who you are?



FB is in my real name.  Flickr is not.


----------



## fungiphile (Oct 16, 2015)

we have hard drives full of photos, movies etc, and drawers full of "real photos" in albums
but does anyone ever look at them ?

very rarely


----------



## Linda (Oct 16, 2015)

DO NOT read this post if you are only interested in what the OP started this thread for.  I am sorry I got off the subject.  Regarding someone stealing my identity from my online photographs (A question QS directed to Ameriscot not me) :  I don't really care if someone knows who I am.  I do keep my FB account set to privet most of the time.  Sometimes my son asks me to make it public for a day or two as his students want to look at his parents and see the area we live in etc.  I sometimes run my name through google and none of the photos of me come up.  There are 4 other ladies in the US with my name and they are all better looking than I am so let someone think that is me.    One is an artist ( I am too but not a professional like she is) and one rescues dogs and I forget what the other 2 do.  I check my bank accounts each day, the only credit card we use is a prepaid so no one can get much off from that.  I do online banking and bill pay and I use PayPal for things I buy online.  I realize I COULD be the victim of identity theft but everyone I know who has had it happen to them was able to get it resolved very fast.  And we are fortunate to have kids who keep an eye on us and I don't think we would ever be the victims of someone mortgaging our property out from under us as we all keep a close eye on that.  We have 3 adult grand kids that look out for us too.  If we did not have the kids, I'm sure I'd have to take more secure steps.   2 of the kids must do that google earth or whatever it's called over our place regularly because they will call and ask me what vehicle is it that is moved over to this area or that.   Some of our children and grandchildren have vehicles they plan to work on someday stored here and apparently like to make sure we haven't sold them.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 16, 2015)

On here I'm pretty much honest...but most sites I tweak name, age, gender, location. You can't be too careful sometimes.


----------



## fungiphile (Oct 17, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> On here I'm pretty much honest...but most sites I tweak name, age, gender, location. You can't be too careful sometimes.



the trick is to never use anything on the internet that you do not want anyone else to see, share only information/images etc that you dont mind others seeing,
there are just to many unscrupulous morons out there just waiting for you to give them information to help defraud you or manipulate you in some way,
many folks are unaware of just how much information the likes of google and facebook collect on your online habits and usage, which is sold on to others,
so beware of the risks


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 17, 2015)

fungiphile said:


> the trick is to never use anything on the internet that you do not want anyone else to see, share only information/images etc that you dont mind others seeing,
> there are just to many unscrupulous morons out there just waiting for you to give them information to help defraud you or manipulate you in some way,
> many folks are unaware of just how much information the likes of google and facebook collect on your online habits and usage, which is sold on to others,
> so beware of the risks



Thank you for those timely warnings guys.
I do believe that a fraudster mainly needs three things in order to do you

A photo of you
Your date of birth
Where you were born
Your E. Mail address
And if they can get hold of one or more passwords, and all of the previous then you could be done up like a kipper!

I don't mind posting pictures of myself here though, as I don't think that in itself is enough.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 17, 2015)

I googled my name and location and I did not show up anywhere!! One with my name showed up as a Federal Agent..


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 17, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I googled my name and location and I did not show up anywhere!! One with my name showed up as a Federal Agent..View attachment 22886



Well Ken, if you google my name (Kenny or Kenneth Thain) then you will find me all over the place.
A Joy to some.
An a**hole to others!layful:

But I do things My Way !!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

I googled my name including middle name and the only thing that came up was the high school I went to.  Has to be from when I registered for classmates.com.

I've come up with my name without middle name in a couple of places (address and landline are unlisted).  One was when I was raising money for VSO (voluntary services overseas) which is the organisation who sent us to Uganda, and a twitter account. 

On FB I don't have my year of birth and I list my location as the nearest town as our village is extremely small.


----------

